# ???Shimano Alternative???



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

I am looking for a good Shimano alternative. I have always fished the higher end Shimano bait casters, Chronarch, 50mg.... It seems like the price is going way up and the quality going way down. I have fished the new Chronarch and the Core and am not impressed with either. What I would like is some sugestions from anyone who has experience with other brands. I'm willing to spend up to 300$.

Thanks FB


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

look at the quantum pt tour edition or the kvd edition...... great reels just a little heavy


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

FISH BAIT said:


> I am looking for a good Shimano alternative. I have always fished the higher end Shimano bait casters, Chronarch, 50mg.... It seems like the price is going way up and the quality going way down. I have fished the new Chronarch and the Core and am not impressed with either. What I would like is some sugestions from anyone who has experience with other brands. I'm willing to spend up to 300$.
> 
> Thanks FB


What are the quality issues?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I too have been going through the same search.. I am waiting for the new US Reel to come out in a month. The went back to a regular spool rotation and I hear it cast a mile. I'll post a report in a month when they get there.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

FISH BAIT said:


> I am looking for a good Shimano alternative. I have always fished the higher end Shimano bait casters, Chronarch, 50mg.... It seems like the price is going way up and the quality going way down. I have fished the new Chronarch and the Core and am not impressed with either. What I would like is some sugestions from anyone who has experience with other brands. I'm willing to spend up to 300$.
> 
> Thanks FB


You're kidding....right ?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Calais DC and **** about buying another reel, ever!


----------



## Jeep79 (Jul 6, 2009)

Abu Garcia Revo Premier--purchased new in box 2011 model$199.99.
My favorite but pricey--shimano Metanium MG 7. Bought new in box $369.00. I think MG 7 was 2009 model. Except for my 2 Granddaughters the Metanium is about the sweetest thing I have handled in a long time. Metanium are not sold by retailers that I am aware of. Go to eBay.


----------



## NOGUIDEREQUIRED (Apr 8, 2007)

FISH BAIT said:


> I am looking for a good Shimano alternative. I have always fished the higher end Shimano bait casters, Chronarch, 50mg.... It seems like the price is going way up and the quality going way down. I have fished the new Chronarch and the Core and am not impressed with either. What I would like is some sugestions from anyone who has experience with other brands. I'm willing to spend up to 300$.
> 
> Thanks FB


Gold paint?? :dance:


----------



## FISHUNTER (Dec 4, 2007)

CCA saltwater reel (mentioned in below thread) give it a try and bring it back if you don't like it. ?


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

You are going to get hammered on here for even suggesting that shimano is not the greatest reel, no the greatest invention in the history of mankind. This site should be 2shimano. Com. Seriously go with the Daiwa zillion. Smoothest best casting reel ive ever used. The quantum smoke is awesome too. Also very very light and comfortable in the palm. Both reels are under 3 bills.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

i have fished with shimanos for a long time as well and have also observed that trend. about 3yrs ago i went to bass pro shops and saw their pro qualifier reel. let me tell you, for $99 it was a great reel. it casts a mile and is still as smooth as when i first bought it and for $20 more you can buy the replacement plan and bass pro will replace it with a new one. i have had this reel for 3yrs now and i have not had one problem with it. i even bought 3 more. i highly recommend it.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Call my friend and fellow 2cooler his name on here is Pooch he has in very good shape several brands to choose from he carries ambasaders of all size for around 40 dollars and no one can talk trash about a garcia they work and have been around along time .


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Jeep79 said:


> Abu Garcia Revo Premier--purchased new in box 2011 model$199.99.
> My favorite but pricey--shimano Metanium MG 7. Bought new in box $369.00. I think MG 7 was 2009 model. Except for my 2 Granddaughters the Metanium is about the sweetest thing I have handled in a long time. Metanium are not sold by retailers that I am aware of. Go to eBay.


Agreed revo premier weighs 6 oz and I love it. Outperforms all my buddies Mgs curados ect.... Believe it or not shimano is NOT the ONLY quality baitcast out there sad4sm


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

Y'all may not believe this, but I have been throwing that H2O Express from Academy for over 7 months now. Zero issues and I think it performs as well as Tricia's $350 Chronarch. Sorry Shimano, but evidently you don't need any of us any more either lol...


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm with jabx1962.

Yes, there are alternatives to Shimano, but what are your quality issues?

If there are details, perhaps others can tell you how to get the most out of the money you've already spent?

It's just bash & dash if there's no details.


----------



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

i own 4 chronarchs e7, 2 curados e7, 1 curado 50 and am a shimano fan but do believe quality and reliability is worth the money u spend
would love to find a cheaper alternative to shimano
tourny partner loves abus revos i have used his and good reel but not the same in my opinion as shimano
i bought new quatam for my son who is 10 and it is smooth and cast great but a little heavy

diawa has a nice small bait caster that is supper smooth for bass fishermen freshwater model i think it would be a winner if they built it for saltwater 
i called diawa to ask if they could make it in a saltwater model and was told that the small baitcaster market for saltwater is a small market world wide that most saltwater fishermen want larger bulkier reels

:texasflag


----------



## flounderdaddy (Aug 2, 2009)

I have 2 of the revo sx and I sure do like them a lot.


----------



## bhdrummer2011 (Nov 15, 2010)

H2O mettle $50 at academy best real ive ever owned for that price!!!!!


----------



## croakerowe (Jan 16, 2010)

I have always had a SHIMANO REEL and the best by fare is the new gray shimano chronarch CH100DS . The old curado were great also. Best of luck finding any reel better than shimano. If you find one give all a post . Thanx and tight lines.


----------



## nixstix (Sep 8, 2005)

*My .02$ opinion*

I started fishing saltwater heavily in the mid-late 80's and put off spending the money on Shimano reels, thinking I was "saving" something. Well, we all know that certain reels just won't hold up to the environment and steady maintenance is required even on the most expensive reels.

I switched to Shimano in the early 90's and haven't looked back. Yes, they are priced on average a little "too high", but say you buy another brand for less, most of the time the service after the sale is sub par and finding parts can be sometimes impossible. I had a friend of mine that used to push the "bass pro" brand reals, as they were his sponser in bass fishing. Yeah they were nice and reasonably priced, but just wouldn't hold up against my Chronarchs and Curados. I call them throw aways, because the time you pay for all the shipping/repairs you could have bought a new one.

No company is perfect and will fit the needs of every individual, but one thing about Shimano is they do stand behind their products. I had trouble with all three of my 50mgs (corrosion at the t-bar) and once they realized the issue, they replaced all without question.

Understand, I have no affiliation with Shimano, but I do clean my own reels and friends/family reels and as I always preach, maintenance is the key. Good luck in your comparison endeavor.


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

shimano spinning reels are a pretty good alternative....LOL

However my newest stradic did need a little extra attention a while back, the bail was sticking pretty bad but seems to be good now.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

McTrout said:


> Y'all may not believe this, but I have been throwing that H2O Express from Academy for over 7 months now. Zero issues and I think it performs as well as Tricia's $350 Chronarch. Sorry Shimano, but evidently you don't need any of us any more either lol...





bhdrummer11 said:


> H2O mettle $50 at academy best real ive ever owned for that price!!!!!


 I own an older Curado Super free. It is a great reel. I picked up one of them H2O Express reels just to see.......

I use it full time. Its as good as the SF. I have had it for over a year, dunked it more than a few times, rinse it off, oil it up and performs like new. I would recommend them as well.

Plus you can pick up more than a few for the price of a new Shimano. No bashing the shimano. its good as well, but the H2O Express does well.

Will it last as long as my SF? I don't think so, but so far i am pleased


----------



## devand (Jun 9, 2010)

I agree that there are others out there that will serve the purpose of the shimano baitcasters and do just fine. But when you purchase a shimano, which is more expensive, you have to know your making an investment that is going to be with you a long time and hold its value. For instance look at all these old green curados that pop up for sale on here and sale anywhere from 75-100 instantly, and some of these are 20 year old reels. That speaks for itself. There simply is no alternative in my opinion. You spend now, or you spend down the road....


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Give the Quantums a shot. A couple of guys i know that heavily fish the redfish tournaments and are hard on their equipment have been using the Energy and Catalyst with zero problems. They cast just as good as the Shimanos and are more resilient in the salt from what they tell me. They are under $300.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

24Buds said:


> I own an older Curado Super free. It is a great reel. I picked up one of them H2O Express reels just to see.......
> 
> I use it full time. Its as good as the SF. I have had it for over a year, dunked it more than a few times, rinse it off, oil it up and performs like new. I would recommend them as well.
> 
> ...


I'll give you $50 for that SF. :cheers:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> I'll give you $50 for that SF. :cheers:


 Like mentioned above....

No way. They don't meke them anymore. They should! I would buy one, or 3.:biggrin:

I had 5 of them stolen out of the garage while I was upstairs with a few friends. Lucky we didn't hear the scum or it would have been a costly grab!

click, BOOM.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

x3 on the Abu Revo. A buddy just picked one up for his son as an alternative to an e7. We all throw 'old golds' and the Revo is impressive. Have fished a couple Daiwa's and they were real nice casting reels.


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

I have several Shimano Reels from old Chronarchs and Corados wich I really like but I find myself using my Revo alot more here lately. I have had the old green corados rebuilt with ceramic bearings and that realy helped them. But I still like the Revo and it is priced right. I had a reel I think Diawa Made called the Coastal and it was junk. It did not hold up 6 months. 
Good luck in what ever you pick.
TRW


----------



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

*WOW*

I didn't expect so many responces, where do I start. First off I am not bashing Shimano, I have been a diehard Shimano guy for about 18 years. The new Shimanos just don't seem to be worth the cash the old ones were. A friend of mine loaned me a new Core and a new Chronarch to try out. After two days of fishing both of them side by side with my old chronarch SF and 50mg I just wasn't impressed. The fit is not as comfortable and the casting performance was marginal. It felt like the mechanics and over all opreation of the new reels was not as smooth and tight as my older ones.

Here is the kicker. I want a reel that will hold up and cast like my 10yr old Chronarch SF's, but is as small and light as my 50mg. "GOOD LUCK" I didn't want to stir a hornets nets just get a few ideas. Maby save myself a grand buy not having to try 5 diferient reels to find a good one. No telling I may end up right back at Shimano.

Thanks for all the help FB!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## edbuck51 (Aug 7, 2008)

Was in a similar situation as OP and had started a thread about whether anyone had experience with the new Lew's reels. Didn't get much feedback there, so I just went ahead and bought the new Tournament Pro (TP1H) from Lew's. Called there to ask some questions regarding the specifications, and had a great talk with their service guy. Looking forward to trying it out and will post some feedback.

Be curious to see if it can keep up with Tricia's Chronarch.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

FISH BAIT said:


> Here is the kicker. I want a reel that will hold up and cast like my 10yr old Chronarch SF's, but is as small and light as my 50mg.


Sounds like an E50 would be perfect for what your looking for if you stay w/Shimano. Great performance in a small, light size. Might be the best one they've ever made IMHO. Its my favorite now.


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

+1 for the H20...i dont know how to take of nothing (so my dad says) and I have had one of these for a little over a year and it has perfromed flawlessly. I got it when it was on sale for $25. plus The salesman at academy said they will replace with brand new one should I have ANY problems. No questions asked.


----------



## cruss (Aug 31, 2005)

*reels*

one thing I look for in my reels is how hard and how much time to tear one down and clean it. I find the shimanos easy and fast in this regard. .02$


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

McTrout said:


> Y'all may not believe this, but I have been throwing that H2O Express from Academy for over 7 months now. Zero issues and I think it performs as well as Tricia's $350 Chronarch. Sorry Shimano, but evidently you don't need any of us any more either lol...


Ain't no lie Mike. If you just have to spend more, upgrade to the H2O Manic for $69.95. I have a surplus of the H2O Mettles from the November sales at Academy for $24.95. I landed a 25# jack last Summer with one & had to crank down on the drag hard not to get spooled...never missed a lick. I'll be putting a brand new Mettle on my also brand new Billystix Black Viper spooled with 10# Moss Green X Strong P Line for its debut performance on Sabine tomorrow. :smile:


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

Ur kidding, right??? Shimano is all I use for fishing and their quality are the best..love the shimano


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Daiwa Zillion Coastal is pretty sweet.

I currently throw a Curado E7. Really all it boils down to is what feels best on YOUR rod and in YOUR hand.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

porkchoplc said:


> Daiwa Zillion Coastal is pretty sweet.
> 
> I currently throw a Curado E7. Really all it boils down to is what feels best on YOUR rod and in YOUR hand.


I personally think the E7 is a overpriced piece of junk. What really feels best when you have YOUR rod in YOUR hand is your personal business Bro. :work: This is a G rated forum.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I have 4 of the older Curados and they tend to still work as well plus the Shimano warranty is great. They have rebuilt or replaced all of my Curados for cheap.

Anyone ever try the Basspro Extreme ETX1000LPHB? Kina looks like one of the old green curado 100's.
I bought 4 several years ago.
I use them up at the farm. They seem to spin as well as the older Curados and for a lot less $. Just wonder what they will do in Saltwater?


----------



## tutone (Dec 10, 2006)

Pick up a couple of shimano old gold SFs and keep them clean.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

When in doubt pull out the old reliable garcia 5000s c3 c4 or c what else you find thats held the test of time darn Im old


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

I am a Revo fan. I have a bantum and E7. I'd rather throw my revos. I have the SX STX and Inshore.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

tommywhite said:


> Pick up a couple of shimano old gold SFs and keep them clean.


Easier said than done. Nobody wants to sell them. I finally found a couple for sale and picked them up. A buddy of mine beat me down until I'd sell him one of my extras. At least he always brings lots of beer.hwell:


----------



## tutone (Dec 10, 2006)

I picked up 2 gold sfs, 2 green curado older, 2 calcutta 50s and 1 calais at a garage sale in Oklahoma a few years back for $100. My guide buddy up there said I was going to hell for that. I told them they were worth more and offered them more but they wouldn't take it. By the way they were on all star and gloomis rods.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

What I've noticed, and I've fished Shimano for many years, is that people think spending more means they get more. For what they will handle, the 99 dollar reel is at least 75% as good as the 300 dollar reel. You can buy at least three of the 99 dollar reels, switch to a new one on occasion and be all good. 

I think, if they changed the name on the reel, most people wouldn't know the difference.

I own several Curados, all different models and my friend has Chronarchs. I like my Curados better than his Chronarchs, and he's the opposite. 

So it comes down to what you want for your money. If you want high end, go spinning and go Van Staal or something along those lines. For baitcasting, the large majority of reels are sold for bass fishermen who do not need the saltwater protection nor do they experience the long, spool stripping runs that saltwater fishermen do.

Open them up, look inside and try to find the 200 dollars that you spend for that reel vs the 99 dollar version.

Another thing you can do (if you don't already) is trick out your reels with ceramic and drag washer upgrades.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

tommywhite said:


> I picked up 2 gold sfs, 2 green curado older, 2 calcutta 50s and 1 calais at a garage sale in Oklahoma a few years back for $100. My guide buddy up there said I was going to hell for that. I told them they were worth more and offered them more but they wouldn't take it. By the way they were on all star and gloomis rods.


Yeah, you are going to hell for that. Send them to me, I will refund your money.


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

I fished the red Amb 5000 from when I was young - 70s. Caught a lot of fish on Kelly wigglers and Johnson Sprites. Then I went off to college for 4 years and when I came back - even one was throwing Bantan Mags, jumping minnows and broken backs. I still have a SG that I use to fish flounder. I started Field Trialing Labs and when I started fishing again I again changed and went to the old green curados. I have a 100B and 200B. I had a Chronarch, but it was too tempermental. Keep having problems with it - would go into freespool and would not come out. P*&^ me off one too many times and I deep 6th it in East Galveston Bay(I had won it at a DU banquet).

I am going to keep my green olives running as long as I can because I have not seen any reel yet that are as tough and as dependable as them.
My 200B is some kinda special beast from God. I can easily wing a corkie 50 yards and have consitantly way out cast my buddies with their cores and MG50s. My 100 is not nearly as special. I think it has alot to do with the momentum that a 200 spool generates.


----------



## redattack (Mar 3, 2010)

Shimano.... 3 words... Quality Quality Quality


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Great REELS*

I've read the post from the get go.I've had PENN's there older stuff was fantastic were talking 9M /209 and bigger.Been a Garcia/Ambassador man from the 5000 RED to the 6500c3 great reels too great reel too.BUT when you get into the CHUNKIN 1/8 JIGS ETC even 1/16 JIGS in the SALT SHIMANO RULES.Bought a couple GREENES 10 or so years ago 79 bucks (new) used the until 2010 sold on ebay 64 and 68 bucks.Bought a Curado 200 bsf on ebay 75 bucks WOW its fantastic. Recently bought a 200E7 new (local dealer) it's great too but the JURY is still OUT on IT.I've bought and sold lots of reels on ebay SHIMANO REELS HOLD there Value better than MOST. YEA there high but ya get what you pay for and there service and parts and help are the BEST...BEYOND THAT ITS the FORD /CHEV/DODGE syndrome.....CVA34


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

redattack said:


> Shimano.... 3 words... Quality Quality Quality


THIS IS THE TRUTH !

If I cant use my shimanos , I would just rather fish with 16 oz beer can
at least I know for sure I would have a good time if I had bought 12 pack 
that means I would have 12 disposable fishing rigs:doowapsta


----------



## chasintales (Jan 22, 2010)

I have fished the Original Curado's I bought back about 10 years ago or so. Every year I send them off for cleaning and minor maint. They still work good as new as long as you take care of them. Go to eBay and you can buy them all day long for $70 or so, send them off to repair and for $100 you have a new reel. You cannot beat Shimano quality. Or do like a buddy of mine. Go to Academy or WalMart and buy a $50 reel, use it a year and throw it away if it breaks.


----------



## ChrisH (Sep 30, 2010)

I use nothing but shimano, But if i were to ever switch id go with Quantum.


----------



## edbuck51 (Aug 7, 2008)

Got the new Lew's Tournament Pro and took it out to cast it. Haven't fought any fish on it, and can't say how it will hold up long-term in saltwater, but it's very smooth and casts a tad further than either my 50Mg or 100BSV.


----------



## GringoViejo (Feb 2, 2010)

I thought Shimanos were over priced until I spent four years in Venezuela. Where I watched Peacocks destory 5000's and Millionares, especially when we started using power pro....but the Chono's and Calcuttas took a licking and kept on ticking. I still have the first 5000 I bought many moons ago, but any new bait casting reel added to stable nowdays is a Shimano......even though I think they are still over priced.

Saludos


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

daiwa coastal or abu revo. both are great reels. and yes, shimano reels are getting higher than giraffe pussy. lol


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

If I were looking to replace a Shimano reel, I would look at a Shimano :rotfl:.

If you don't want a Shimano then I would look at one of these:

Daiwa Zillion Coastal
Daiwa Zillion
Daiwa Sol

Never been a fan of Abu's low profile reels. Still have not seen a reason to try one of the Revo's. Maybe one day I might try the Revo Prem (6.7 oz reel). 

Only problem I have , is when I get ready to spend the money, I end up with another Shimano .

Shimano #1

Daiwa #2

Everyone else: Abu-Garcia, Penn's, Quantum, BPS, Pfluegers, Okuma, Lew's, Ardent's, ...

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

I agree with Speckled. I've had my Zillion for 4 years and just had 
Diawa replace all my bearings with their corosion resistant ones. It is smoother now than when I bought it. I think it has held up to saltwater very well for being designed for bass fishing. I really like the line capacity and the magnetic cast control. I'd add to Speckled's list the Aggrest and the Advantage 153HSTA. These should hold up well too. It is really cheap to replace the bearings. Even ceramic bearings are not very expensive.


----------



## TXwaterfowl (Mar 28, 2006)

I have been extremely impressed with my Daiwa Sol. Casts like a dream, small lightweight size, good drag.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I have Dawia advantage 153hsta reel it is in very good shape I have only used it once at champion lakes and will trade it for a shimano curado sf right hand only or a chronarch pm me .i dont trust this dawia in salt water it is a fine casting machine just trust shimano durability .Sorry not picking side just my 2 cents.


----------



## touchstone (May 14, 2006)

*Bubbas Kenner*



bubbas kenner said:


> I have Dawia advantage 153hsta reel it is in very good shape I have only used it once at champion lakes and will trade it for a shimano curado sf right hand only or a chronarch pm me .i dont trust this dawia in salt water it is a fine casting machine just trust shimano durability .Sorry not picking side just my 2 cents.


Bubba- I'm not trying to push you but do a search on that reel and look at Steve Soule's (the shallowist) recommendation of your real- he is VERY complementary of its performance and durablity as a saltwater wading reel and mentions they don't sponsor him. I believe his comment will be the last comment on one of the threads that comes up in your search.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

croakerowe said:


> I have always had a SHIMANO REEL and the best by fare is the new gray shimano chronarch CH100DS .


X2, best reel out of my MG's, Curado's and even the Core. Best reel for the money since the green Curado SF's.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I am not sure whether McBride can stay up with Tricia or not with or without a reel in hand. 

She is the prefect woman. Fish all day and out fish most of the guys then come home and cook a big meal. 

btw- She is one of the best cooks that I have ever eaten with and as Mike says it is always great and never quite the same exact meal. 

They are great people. They will be at the show on Saturday and Sunday. 

May be the TTF team will get by and get Tricia to finish her "How to Fish" plastics on tape if she has her vice this weekend.


----------



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

*Decided*

After reading all of the coments, and fondling every reel I could get my hands on, I decided on the REVO Premier. I have had it out on 4 trips and caught alot of fish. It is smooth as silk and casts like a dream. I had to ease up on the force I put into my casts but still get awsome distance. It is light and fits my hand good. The drag is also very smooth. The only concern I havs is that the worm gear housing is open to the front instead of down, this causes it to hold water while the rod tip is elivated. So far I am very impressed, guess I'll just have to wait and see how well it holds up.

FB


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

j wadd said:


> look at the quantum pt tour edition or the kvd edition...... great reels just a little heavy


x2 Have fished Quantum Reels for 14 years! Still have the first two I bought with Rods (Left Hand) from SPortmans Guide. They still FLING far thanks to Slick50 spray!


----------



## edbuck51 (Aug 7, 2008)

edbuck51 said:


> Was in a similar situation as OP and had started a thread about whether anyone had experience with the new Lew's reels. Didn't get much feedback there, so I just went ahead and bought the new Tournament Pro (TP1H) from Lew's.
> 
> Be curious to see if it can keep up with Tricia's Chronarch.





> Got the new Lew's Tournament Pro and took it out to cast it. Haven't fought any fish on it, and can't say how it will hold up long-term in saltwater, but it's very smooth and casts a tad further than either my 50Mg or 100BSV.


Well, took the new Lew's TP1H and fished it right next to Tricia's Chronarch. It cast just as far, and fought fish with no problems. Trouble is, the Chronarch was catchin' more and bigger fish.

Fishin' with Tricia is a gas, but make sure you leave your feelins' at the dock, or they're gonna get hurt.

As far as the Lew's reel goes, it's a real solid outfit. I would say the Shimano reels cast a little smoother, but no further. I like the drag on both the Lew's and the Shimanos equally well. The centrifugal brake on the Lew's is easier to adjust as it is on the outside of the reel. I'll probably keep buyin' more of both in the future as I can't say that either one is not a reasonable value as compared to what they cost. I'd give $1000 for one that caught fish like Tricia's though.


----------



## jacobm24 (Mar 30, 2011)

go with a citica instead of the high end reels. works the same if not better and is a third of the price


----------



## Badlands01 (Jan 15, 2011)

My vote is for Quantum... I have both the smoke and kvd tour, great reels. I do have a Core 50 mg which I like, but for the cost, Quantums are tough to beat. I also have a Revo Premier, honestly it's my favorite. But it somehow gets saltwater in the gears every other trip... It starts to howl on every cast and then it gums up. So I'm constantly stripping it down to clean. No problems like that on the Core of Quantums.


----------

